# If they were gonna make an anthro game...



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

What would it look like? Plot? Characters? Random Crap?


----------



## Toaster (Feb 22, 2009)

it would be shit and have lots of sex in it.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 22, 2009)

They have Anthro games.  Star Fox is an anthro game.  As is Sonic.

Or do you mean Furry?  In that case, H-Game.  Very, very NC-17 H-Games.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it would be kinda cool


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 22, 2009)

Ornias said:


> it would be shit and have lots of sex in it.



This. Thankfully no respectable publisher has any interest in releasing a game focused on attention and sales from our little clusterfuck fetish-based subculture.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

Depends on the genre and the story line. As much as I like furries, just having them in a game isn't enough of a reason for me to drop 60$ on it.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 22, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> This. Thankfully no respectable publisher has any interest in releasing a game focused on attention and sales from our little clusterfuck fetish-based subculture.



Says the guy who frequents Kotaku. *shakyangryfingerpoint*

But seriously you're gonna need a miracle if you're expecting a furry game that's not only good, but also doesn't look like a fuckin' SatAM cartoon. Bloody Roar didn't count in my books.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 22, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> This. Thankfully no respectable publisher has any interest in releasing a game focused on attention and sales from our little clusterfuck fetish-based subculture.



Go to japan.. and then you'll see...


----------



## psion (Feb 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> Go to japan.. and then you'll see...



As much as I have trouble hearing foxstar from his head being so far up his ass, he does have a point in this case and for better or worse; Japan is the exception, not the rule.  They have a smaller native market and a completely different culture when compared to the North American and European communities.
For us to make a furry/anthro and for it to be a noteworthy entry (but not mainstream, let's not worry about that for now,) we would need to trash/avoid the following things:
-Humans vs Furries-  This has not even enter the design process as an idea.  If on the other hand, this is going to be a consideration, there needs to be a balance WITHIN the two sides to prevent getting into the "humans bad, furries good" tripe or vise-versa.
-Furry Culture-  Except as perhaps a source of humor, nothing about us furries gets mentioned... PERIOD.  This should be as mature (in the responsible meaning of the word) as possible and things need to be kept serious.

There's other issues that will probably have to be addressed depending on how this hypothetical game comes into being, but the two I listed are the big ones.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> Go to japan.. and then you'll see...


ERROR: Catgirls aren't furries.

Really, why do people seem to think ears and tail alone constitute furry?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

AlexX said:


> ERROR: Catgirls aren't furries.
> 
> Really, why do people seem to think ears and tail alone constitute furry?



Because there is no definition for furry. Just because _you_ don't think that catgirls are furries, doesn't mean other people don't.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been working on a game (that was inspired by a "Tales" game) that featured furry/anthro characters.  It is a common item in Tales games to have a bit of segregation in it and I felt it may be a good way to get the furry subculture in a game.

I have been working on it for at least 5 years now and have hit a writers' block HARD.  But suffice to say, I hope to convey that the "war" between races is one born from the weakness of the hearts of those whom started the war.

If anyone has any ideas that may be considered safe for teen audiences, please feel free to PM me.  I WILL make a furry friendly game SOMETIME during my life. (hopefully sopner rather than later)


----------



## Aurali (Feb 23, 2009)

psion said:


> As much as I have trouble hearing foxstar from his head being so far up his ass, he does have a point in this case and for better or worse; Japan is the exception, not the rule.  They have a smaller native market and a completely different culture when compared to the North American and European communities.


*coughs*nub*cough cough*
I'm glad most of our games come from the exception..  


AlexX said:


> ERROR: Catgirls aren't furries.
> 
> Really, why do people seem to think ears and tail alone constitute furry?


errr... There is also Beastiality porn games.. so I'm pretty sure there is middle ground games..


Attorney At Lawl said:


> Because there is no definition for furry. Just because _you_ don't think that catgirls are furries, doesn't mean other people don't.



this


----------



## AlexX (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Because there is no definition for furry.


Uh, yeah there is...

It's an animal with human traits. Catgirls are the other way around.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> It's an animal with human traits.


Traditionally you just described a Funny Animal



> Catgirls are the other way around.



and traditionally this is called "Neko"

If your gonna try to correct, correct right.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> ERROR: Catgirls aren't furries.
> 
> Really, why do people seem to think ears and tail alone constitute furry?



Um, there are kemono fans in Japan, and there's a large lot of them in Komiket.

And no, kemono (animal people) =/= kemonomimi (catgirls belong here).

And wrong. Yeah sure, fans call it neko, but it's more proper to call them nekomimi.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> Traditionally you just described a Funny Animal


As far as the majority of the fandom is concerned there's really no difference between the two (and as far as I'm concerned the only difference real between them is the negative connotations that come with "furry").



> and traditionally this is called "Neko"
> 
> If your gonna try to correct, correct right.


See WO's post.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> As far as the majority of the fandom is concerned there's really no difference between the two (and as far as I'm concerned the only difference real between them is the negative connotations that come with "furry").


As far as the majority of the fandom is concerned there isn't a difference between Nekos, Sonic, Funny Animals, fursonas, looney toons, and anything Taurin Fox Posts... 

It's all porn to them



> See WO's post.



No You See his post... I'm pretty sure He agreed with me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Um, I didn't agree with you in a sense that they're not "neko" but "nekomimi" (basically <animal>mimi), and that kemono/juujin is separate from them.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

RanDom: I hate porn!

And like I was before, the game would suck.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, I didn't agree with you in a sense that they're not "neko" but "nekomimi" (basically <animal>mimi), and that kemono/juujin is separate from them.




yet you agreed that there are furry porn games <.<

my original point


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah that. Yeah, there are.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 23, 2009)

Eli said:
			
		

> No You See his post... I'm pretty sure He agreed with me.


My point was that catgirls weren't furries and he pointed out that they weren't. We weren't arguing about furry porn games.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 23, 2009)

Ornias said:


> RanDom: I hate porn!
> 
> And like I was before, the game would suck.



Like Lugaru.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 23, 2009)

kitetsu said:


> Says the guy who frequents Kotaku. *shakyangryfingerpoint*
> 
> But seriously you're gonna need a miracle if you're expecting a furry game that's not only good, but also doesn't look like a fuckin' SatAM cartoon. Bloody Roar didn't count in my books.



I post on Kotaku because play video games. My involvement in furry has dick all to do with it.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it'd just be a game that happened to have anthropomorphic characters

Like Star Fox, Ratchet and Clank, Sly Cooper, etc.


----------



## psion (Feb 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> *coughs*nub*cough cough*
> I'm glad most of our games come from the exception.



Hardly, especially if you take PC (which STILL is perhaps the easiest platform to program for outside of mobiles) gaming into account.  Sucker Punch, Insomanic, Blizzard, EA... all of those guys are either North American companies or international firms with branches in the US and Canada.  The number of JRPGs doesn't even compare to the "Atlantic Alliance" developers and their products, even IF you count the shovelware both parties produce.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> I have been working on a game (that was inspired by a "Tales" game) that featured furry/anthro characters.  It is a common item in Tales games to have a bit of segregation in it and I felt it may be a good way to get the furry subculture in a game.



Why WHY!!!!!



Looks like my idea isn't original after all. 

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/panzer...anzermanathod_1000_hits_by_panzermanathod.jpg


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Something is wrong if you use Tales, of all games, as reference.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2009)

What, like a game that REVOLVED around the fact that the characters were anthros? I can imagine few more idiotic premises.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope. The fact that the basis is Tales.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't like the Tales games?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Why WHY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like a crappy persona to me.


Soren Tylus said:


> I have been working on a game (that was inspired by a "Tales" game) that featured furry/anthro characters. It is a common item in Tales games to have a bit of segregation in it and I felt it may be a good way to get the furry subculture in a game.
> 
> I have been working on it for at least 5 years now and have hit a writers' block HARD. But suffice to say, I hope to convey that the "war" between races is one born from the weakness of the hearts of those whom started the war.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas that may be considered safe for teen audiences, please feel free to PM me. I WILL make a furry friendly game SOMETIME during my life. (hopefully sopner rather than later)


 LOL, Tales of Rebirth.


Tycho said:


> What, like a game that REVOLVED around the fact that the characters were anthros? I can imagine few more idiotic premises.


 Tales characters are like worst characters ever.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

The first time I've seen people who specifically hate the Tales games.

But... Persona? What persona? If you mean self insertion I don't do that in my pictures.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, Never mind, It looks like crappy BoF characters in a tales game.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

I never even played Breath of Fire. And do the characters look *that* bad?

Alternatively: I love you too.


----------



## Squishy Bits (Feb 23, 2009)

I always thought of Morrowind and Oblivion to have 'furry' characters.

Personally, I'm not sure. I'm hoping for a great RPG one day that takes it's cues from Final Fantasy or Disgaea. Guess one of the community will have to make it.

I'd think the only way to make a furry game that furries will want to play an enjoy, is to have furries make it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I never even played Breath of Fire. And do the characters look *that* bad?


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7f/BOF2_cast.PNG
Take a look at this cast of characters, You really can't call them "cool"


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I kinda meant do *my* characters look that bad.

As for your pic... ehh. That's all I can say: Ehh.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Well, I kinda meant do *my* characters look that bad.


 There just meh.


Panzermanathod said:


> As for your pic... ehh. That's all I can say: Ehh.


 What are you talking about.....?

Are you talking about the BoF2 Cast?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah. I know it's not literally yours, just referring to the fact that you posted the picture.

I'm also not good at interesting costume designs. If I could, I'd draw all of my characters nude. But I don't. Because I want them to have clothes on most of the time.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 23, 2009)

psion said:


> Hardly, especially if you take PC (which STILL is perhaps the easiest platform to program for outside of mobiles) gaming into account.  Sucker Punch, Insomanic, Blizzard, EA... all of those guys are either North American companies or international firms with branches in the US and Canada.  The number of JRPGs doesn't even compare to the "Atlantic Alliance" developers and their products, even IF you count the shovelware both parties produce.



If you are gonna count useless crap you are right. However I tend not to count games made by people who barely know C++; However if you count market share, you are severely outnumbered. However, this is slowly changing, as more producers (IE me >.>) are getting into making better quality games as engines are becoming more readily available; making producing assets much cheaper, and thus making a much better quality game.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2009)

psion said:


> Hardly, especially if you take PC (which STILL is perhaps the easiest platform to program for outside of mobiles) gaming into account.  Sucker Punch, Insomanic, Blizzard, EA... all of those guys are either North American companies or international firms with branches in the US and Canada.  The number of JRPGs doesn't even compare to the "Atlantic Alliance" developers and their products, even IF you count the shovelware both parties produce.


You forgot Bioware and Bethesda when mentioning PC games creators from North America.  For shame...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 23, 2009)

I was on youtube looking at a Redwall RPG. The game looked fine in the videos, but I think it said, "Coming in 2020." So I was like "*sigh* wtf this is a hoax."


----------



## psion (Feb 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> If you are gonna count useless crap you are right. However I tend not to count games made by people who barely know C++; However if you count market share, you are severely outnumbered. However, this is slowly changing, as more producers (IE me >.>) are getting into making better quality games as engines are becoming more readily available; making producing assets much cheaper, and thus making a much better quality game.



Allow me to restate my original reply then, what kind of crap are you on thinking Japan produces most of "our games"?  Japan is not responsible for the majority of the games produced, especially not the majority of the good games.  They have some great games, such as Final Fantasy, but the majority of the good devs are either in North America, Europe, or are a part of the "second Russian Revolution" PC Gamer did a article about a little while ago.  And if you bring up the NDA figures... has the lady in charge of that whole project figured out how to account for digital downloads yet?



Attaman said:


> You forgot Bioware and Bethesda when mentioning PC games creators from North America.  For shame...



I was in a rush to get to class, my apologies for not managing my time better.  Great is my shame.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe earth Eternal...or was that already mentioned?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't hate Tales games. I HATE Tales of Symphonia onwards though, save Rebirth and remake 1 and 2.


----------



## psion (Feb 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Maybe earth Eternal...or was that already mentioned?



Nope, you're the first as far as I can tell.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 24, 2009)

kitetsu said:


> Bloody Roar didn't count in my books.


Ho ho ho! OK. Can't it even count as "half" since half of the time they're human?

I personally believe you can't just pin "fetish" on a game since it's got a furry in it. What about werewolves? I suppose they don't count either? There's ways to get around the stupidity and stereotypes. Okay, so it might somewhat mimic a regular game, but what if you stuck furries in Resident Evil? Rainbow Six? Virtua Fighter? Assuming plots were differentiated enough for the game to be different, leaving humans out, there may be _something_ to work with.

Now I see some programmers here, and I'll admit I aspire to be one, not yet though. From what I've seen they're all downsizing though, with game spending budgets greatly exceeding sales. What does that mean for future games of all kinds? idk, but it sounds bad.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 24, 2009)

psion said:


> Allow me to restate my original reply then, what kind of crap are you on thinking Japan produces most of "our games"?



Don't get snippy with me. Now when you say "OUR games".. you mean Games ported to America? You mean the 2% of Japanese games that get approved to be released internationally? Of course THEN it's gonna make a big difference. But once more, you missed MY response of "Go to Japan" which iterates displacement of self to an environment Exponentially different then your own.


----------



## psion (Feb 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Don't get snippy with me. Now when you say "OUR games".. you mean Games ported to America? You mean the 2% of Japanese games that get approved to be released internationally? Of course THEN it's gonna make a big difference. But once more, you missed MY response of "Go to Japan" which iterates displacement of self to an environment Exponentially different then your own.



I mean games over all, the games the majority play.  And don't give me the displacement of culture excuse, HAVE YOU been to Japan?  Either way, I still seriously doubt they'd touch anything we the fandom would be interested in.
And finally, the "funny animal" market/industry is still predominately Western.  Sucker Punch, Rare, Naughty Dog; all North American.


----------



## Werescott (Mar 29, 2009)

error


----------



## Werescott (Mar 29, 2009)

!


----------



## Werescott (Mar 29, 2009)

error


----------



## Riptor (Mar 29, 2009)

Werescott said:


> O h come ypu picked the worst casted one the others look ok and sme are kinda cool apart from te randomplaystation one that was odd. Anyway breat was a great game
> And not one bit of it was some sort of porn based anthro either and it still worked provingmy earlier staement



Woah, calm down there, buddy. First up, spell check. It's there for a reason. Second, you necroed a thread so you could triple-post quoting the second post in this big thread, that everybody forgot about it.

Just... chill, OK?


----------



## Slade (Apr 1, 2009)

It's called Second Life.


----------



## peterswinkels (Apr 25, 2009)

Volf said:


> What would it look like? Plot? Characters? Random Crap?


 
I considered starting a thread with a more or less similair subject before I found this thread. Personally I would like a game with furries to be something along the lines of games such as Sam and Max Hit the Road or Inherit the Earth (I also like most King's Quest, Space Quest, Quest for Glory, etc. games but those hardly have anything to do with furries.) So how about a classic point and click adventure game with furries as the main characters?

Things I wouldn't like in a game, would be anything explicitly pornographic/sexual or excessive violence, for example.


----------

